
Markdown and LaTeX Editor - ommunist
http://tex.s2cms.ru/page/
======
stared
See also rMarkdown
([http://rmarkdown.rstudio.com/](http://rmarkdown.rstudio.com/)) for Markdown
supporting LaTeX (and bunch of other things) and its real-time editor editR
([https://github.com/swarm-lab/editR](https://github.com/swarm-lab/editR)).

Or for a longer list/discussion: [https://hackpad.com/New-scientific-markup-
language-utAjFcYuv...](https://hackpad.com/New-scientific-markup-language-
utAjFcYuvvB) (it includes [https://stackedit.io/](https://stackedit.io/)).

~~~
nicolewhite
+1 for RMarkdown and editR. The best thing about RMarkdown is the ability to
do calculations in R and use those variables within LaTeX. A simple example:

    
    
      ```{r}
      a = 3
      b = 6
      c = a / b
      ```
    
      Did you know that $\frac{`r a`}{`r b`} = `r c`$?
    

[http://i.imgur.com/IpiqDEx.png](http://i.imgur.com/IpiqDEx.png)

~~~
codemac
You should check out [http://orgmode.org](http://orgmode.org) as well - though
I'm sure someone has mentioned it.

The best part is that you do these kind of:

    
    
        #+begin_src <lang> <options>
          some code
        #+end_src
    

Such that you can cross between R, python, C, whatever you want, and end up
with a cohesive, executable document.

------
mhartl
Softcover handles Markdown + embedded LaTeX on your local machine (no 'net
connection required) using a standard text editor and web browser:

[http://softcover.io/](http://softcover.io/)

I use Softcover to write and maintain both the code-heavy _Ruby on Rails
Tutorial_ ([http://railstutorial.org/book](http://railstutorial.org/book)) and
the math-heavy _Tau Manifesto_ ([http://tauday.com/tau-
manifesto](http://tauday.com/tau-manifesto)). ( _Disclosure_ : I'm also the
principal author of Softcover.)

~~~
jedberg
I just watched your video and I think your tool is exactly what I'm looking
for! Downloading it now.

In the meantime, I was wondering if you ever compose on your iPad? What is
your workflow for that?

~~~
mhartl
Using Softcover requires a standard shell & text editor, which I doubt is
available on iPad. But it works great as a _de facto_ second monitor, as
described [here]([http://manual.softcover.io/book/getting_started#sec-
html_sof...](http://manual.softcover.io/book/getting_started#sec-
html_softcover_server)).

~~~
jedberg
Oh well, I was hoping I'd missed something. I'll just keep doing what I'm
doing now -- write it in Evernote and then copy/paste when I get back to a
computer.

~~~
rz2k
I've found Simplenote on the iPad and Notational Velocity or nvALT on a Mac to
be a really lightweight and quick workflow. Plus, there's the added benefit of
it all being plain text, whereas Evernote always seems to make guesses about
unwanted formatting for me.

------
JohnHammersley
I'm curious as to the percentage of users here that use Markdown regularly?
I'm one of the founders of Overleaf, and we've found that our users tend to
either want to be able to edit in full LaTeX or want to avoid the need to code
even in markdown (hence the reason we built a rich text layer for overleaf[1])

If you do use Markdown regularly, how often does it allow you to do everything
you need (i.e. how often do you have to switch to something else)?

Feedback appreciated, thanks.

[1] [https://www.overleaf.com/blog/81](https://www.overleaf.com/blog/81)

~~~
robbiep
I have a content platform (medical app) where our clients create or upload a
significant percentage of the content.

Although markdown has its limitations, as well as a barrier to entry for the
non-technical user, it enables us to make sure our content is uniform in
appearance with minimal style guides. A good markdown table editor would be a
real winner, and some f the better open source editors don't have a consistent
set of features, so it is often s bit of a trade off determining what is best.

~~~
JohnHammersley
Yes, I can see where markdown is a good middle ground for that type of
regular, consistent content. Out of curiosity, did you have to set up
templates for the content to help the non-technical users, or was a markdown
tutorial enough?

~~~
robbiep
We provide them with a PDF introduction doc when we acquire new clients or
they wish to have new authors added which has the essentials, explaining what
it is and why. Our editor also has hyperlinks which insert tags for headings
(two options), bold, lists and links etc. So far it's been well received,
although we are continually looking to tweak

------
hyperhopper
I have the same setup in atom using Markdown Preview Plus
([https://atom.io/packages/markdown-preview-
plus](https://atom.io/packages/markdown-preview-plus))

Works amazing and is offline, I highly recommend it.

~~~
TsiCClawOfLight
Atom is too slow. I use sublime text with markdown preview.

~~~
yellowapple
I personally use Emacs with markdown-mode. I don't need the preview, really;
the whole point of Markdown is to be readable in and of itself.

~~~
varjag
There's always C-c C-c p anyway.

------
flying_whale
I have been using [https://stackedit.io/](https://stackedit.io/) a lot for
Markdown editing and have loved it's simple and straightforward preview
interface.

For LaTeX, I've used [https://www.overleaf.com/](https://www.overleaf.com/)
till now.

From my initial interactions with this editor, it just might prove to be a
single replacement for both the above sites!

------
robinhoodexe
I'm quite amazed at how responsive it feels compared to sharelatex or the
likes. It's extremely simple. I like it. I may not use it myself, but I'll
mention it to friends who are learning LaTeX.

~~~
chm
I run the ShareLaTeX open-source version and it renders a PDF each time I want
to see the changes I made. With ShareLaTeX I can exactly see how the end
product will look, something you can't do with this app. It's much less
responsive, but having a PDF is a bigger advantage to me.

------
chestervonwinch
Does this use mathjax? It doesn't seem to send my CPU into a whirlwind when
typing latex as mathjax sometimes does (although I didn't test it for very
long). I enjoy that there's more of a pause between typing the latex and
seeing the updated version. I hate how some sites bounce up and down due to
formatting on every keyup when editing latex.

~~~
unknownknowns
Looks like it compiles the Markdown locally but for LaTeX it sends each source
snippet to their server to compile: [http://tex.s2cms.ru](http://tex.s2cms.ru)

------
verusfossa
If you haven't seen it yet ProseMirror is a hopefully to be open-sourced
CommonMark editor. I'm sure LaTeX support could be added as a module.

[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/prosemirror](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/prosemirror)

------
haddr
I really like it! It seems lightweight, and editing is almost instant.

What i'm not quite sure is what is the subset of available latex commands? Can
you use only math formulas or there is also something else?

~~~
parpalak
The most of "standard" latex features and some packages. You can find details
here: [https://tex.s2cms.com/](https://tex.s2cms.com/)

~~~
conductor
Thanks Roman, this is very nicely done. I wonder what software are you running
on the back-end that copes with HN's traffic so casually?

~~~
parpalak
Nginx + php-fpm + TeX Live. But the key feature is the caching system: once a
formula has been rendered, it is served by nginx as a regular static file.

------
geyang
What about writing in a WYSIWYG, and get a LaTeX document and a markdown
document?

[http://www.escherpad.com/signup](http://www.escherpad.com/signup)

~~~
jimhefferon
Does this also do a subset of LaTeX, or is it the whole thing?

------
S4M
The real url where the latex rendering takes place seems to be here:
[http://tex.s2cms.ru/](http://tex.s2cms.ru/)

The link that was submitted has an editor that detects latex formulas, send
them to the link I mentioned earlier, get back an svg and insert it on the
page.

------
torthrw
Very curious as to why this so much more responsive than overleaf and
sharelatex. Anyone?

~~~
jpallen
I'd guess that the rendering is done client side here and can be done with
partial updates. ShareLaTeX and Overleaf have to do a full LaTeX pass on the
server just to show the change of a small part of the document.

------
siavosh
Is there a good js library available for LaTeX markdown that can be integrated
with others markdown libraries? I'm working on
[http://www.faqt.co](http://www.faqt.co) and would love to add LaTeX support.

~~~
mynegation
Try either MathJax or KaTeX from Khan Academy

------
jugad
Markdown + LaTeX editors that I have personally used (and recommend)

[https://stackedit.io/](https://stackedit.io/)

Atom editor + markdown preview with Katex

iPython notebook with mathjax

------
btreecat
I would love something similar for reST or ascii doc

